# Look What I Found 150's??



## hunter8333 (Aug 29, 2007)

I found not one but the pair.  Aug 29 2007!!  I am excited to say the least.  Seems like the muscidines are going the be the ticket for opening day!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 29, 2007)

Don't know what he'd score but he for sure is a shooter to me   and very nice pics thanks for sharin


----------



## Darcy (Aug 29, 2007)

wow!


----------



## biggtruxx (Aug 29, 2007)

Just let me know if you need help finding that deer  big time shooter at least 145-150


----------



## Just 1 More (Aug 29, 2007)

WOW is right.. thats anjce pair.. he would score very well


----------



## hunter8333 (Aug 29, 2007)

I really enjoy seeing everyone's vote.  I have a buck that scored 132 3/8 and one that scores 147.  Holding the sheds up to theses mounts, the sheds are a lot bigger.
Keep the poles going!!


----------



## miller (Aug 29, 2007)

Awesome sheds, hopefully you can tag him this year. I think he is just below 150.


----------



## JasonF (Aug 29, 2007)

A 150 is a big deer and its hard to judge by the pictures.  Maybe if you took a picture of the antlers next to a 5 gal gas can or something we could all relate to the accual size a little better.  Nice find though and good luck on getting him!!


----------



## bigox911 (Aug 29, 2007)

Got mass?  Nice sheds.


----------



## rip18 (Aug 29, 2007)

I don't think he will make 150, but he sure is a nice deer.

Have you measured the sheds & estimated spread?


----------



## dchfm123 (Aug 29, 2007)

He would deffinetly go  140 but 150 is pushing it.  Either way it is a great deer.  What county are they from?


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Aug 29, 2007)

*What he said...*



dchfm123 said:


> He would deffinetly go  140 but 150 is pushing it.  Either way it is a great deer.



Your poll said "150's"...
I had to vote "No".
150 even would be the max for my guess...


----------



## FERAL ONE (Aug 29, 2007)

i don't know about 150 because i don't give a flip about score, but i do know i would sling a 125 or a 130 through it!!!  (broadhead or bullet!!!)


----------



## hunter8333 (Aug 29, 2007)

*Hear's a few more pics.  150'S???*

A few more pics.  See if anyone else wants to vote. I plan to take some mesurements in the next few days.  
Thanks for the post,


----------



## T_LAND (Sep 1, 2007)

I Like The Pics ,  Hope You Get Him !!!!!


----------



## T_LAND (Sep 1, 2007)

I Like The Pics ,  Hope You Get Him !!!!!


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Sep 1, 2007)

135" gross...130 net.


----------



## leo (Sep 1, 2007)

*Nice sheds*

Thanks for posting them


----------



## 60Grit (Sep 1, 2007)

That's the darkest cleanest sheds I've ever seen.

Usually the ones I find are sun bleached and gnawed on by the critters.

140's for sure.


----------



## tail_slider3d (Sep 2, 2007)

135


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 2, 2007)

That is a CERTIFIED SAD-DADDY.... I'm runnin w/ 143-144.  What an awesome, unexpected find for August!!


----------



## Dub (Sep 3, 2007)

That is one massive bruiser.

Good luck getting him!!!!!!!


----------



## Buck Only (Sep 3, 2007)

Good buck, don't care what he scores.


----------

